# Rihanna's new haircut



## User67 (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, so I will admit that I am a total Rihanna copy cat. I did the whole angled bob thing & then of course I cut all my hair off & I'm doing her adorable short cut. However, this is where I draw the line...











I think Rihanna can pretty much pull off anything, but IMHO this is just not cute! It looks like she is bald & she slapped an ugly toupee(sp?) on top of her head!


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jul 29, 2009)

i totally agree with you! Its like she has a fuzzy dead animal just sitting on top of her head. I wounder if Ursula Stephens is responsible for that mess, if so she is going to have to redeem herself as queen of the short cuts.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 29, 2009)

I think is over the top and ugly as well. She looks like Grace Jones, not a good look in the '09'.  

But she still is fabulous. At least she does take risk but this one is going to far.


----------



## makeba (Jul 29, 2009)

i always look for new photos of her becuz i love her style and she takes risks with it. this one has me a bit slumped!! is it a mohawk!! i see people with mohawks a lot lately but everyone cant wear it. this style, iono bout this!!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish these singers would stop shaving their heads.
It all started with Britney Spears, then Cassie ( If you don't remember who she is, I don't blame ya) then Solange, and now Rhi Rhi? 
Jeez


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I wish these singers would stop shaving their heads.
It all started with Britney Spears, then Cassie ( *If you don't remember who she is, I don't blame ya*) then Solange, and now Rhi Rhi? 
Jeez_

 





I think Solange and Rhi Rhi are copying Kanye's girl Amber more than copying Cassie and Britney. 

You need a really good bone structure to pull off the no hair look and I don't think she looks good. 

I fully agree with the person who said it looks like she has a toupee on her head.


----------



## Sass (Jul 29, 2009)

I love it.  It's so Billy Jean.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hate it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2009)

i really do not like it, i liked her bob the best.. actually i thought she looked really pretty with the long hair, too.
but i guess it's whatever she likes.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Bea2ls, I wonder if she actually has any choice in how her hair is cut? I notice that she came out with her short, more edgy cut when she released her Good Girl Gone Bad Album..doesn't seem like a coincidence to me.

Anyway, I liked her longer hair but she suffers from fivehead syndrome (as do I) so I'm glad she fixed it with a fringe, makes her look prettier overall.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure what she was trying to achieve..it is hot being July, but still?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't imagine why she wouldn't have control over her own hair...there are ways to achieve any look thru weaves, extentions or wigs if it is just for a album cover, IMO I mean so many stars change up this way Mary J Blidge etc....they don't just drastically go Britney Spears and crap...

As long as she likes it I guess that is all that matters...her face is pretty enough to pull it off..but it is still ugly IMO


----------



## Willa (Jul 29, 2009)

Not a fan, but she had the gots to do it
As an entertainer, she can, I wouldnt see myself with it at the office


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 29, 2009)

I strongly dislike this...ugh


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not a fan of this hair cut, but if anyone can pull it off its her. I still don't like it though; I am such a fan of the bob....it is going to take her a long time to grow that out....


----------



## laguayaca (Jul 29, 2009)

ewwww


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 29, 2009)

i always thought she had amazing style... i can only say one thing about this though: ick


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2009)

Awful. Just awful.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2009)

it makes me sad, i wonder if she is depressed? every crazy haircut i ever gotten was because of a major life change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if she likes it, thats cool - not my thing but whatever.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I can't imagine why she wouldn't have control over her own hair...there are ways to achieve any look thru weaves, extentions or wigs if it is just for a album cover, IMO I mean so many stars change up this way Mary J Blidge etc....they don't just drastically go Britney Spears and crap...

As long as she likes it I guess that is all that matters...her face is pretty enough to pull it off..but it is still ugly IMO_

 
Good point re. weaves etc..I never even thought of that. 

It just seemed to me in my mind that she came out with the edgier cut when she promoted her second (?) album. 

At least she can never be accused of not taking risks, I'd like to see MJB start chopping her style up again like she did in the 90's.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2009)

It's ugly.  I love R Ri but I am not feeling this at all.  But I have to say it's cuter when she wears it up in a pompadour.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 29, 2009)

Fugly!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder how much further she's gonna go with this. It's like every 5 months she has less hair. 

Just watch... around February next year, Rihanna will either go back to long hair or will shave her whole head only leaving a tuft of hair for bangs like Charlie Brown.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ that made me laugh


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I wonder how much further she's gonna go with this. It's like every 5 months she has less hair. 

Just watch... around February next year, Rihanna will either go back to long hair or will shave her whole head only leaving a tuft of hair for bangs like Charlie Brown.



_

 
I could see that.


----------



## ApplePeace (Aug 2, 2009)

I dont think its bad haircut for her it sorta goes with her, it would deffo not go with me but on her it dosent look bad....thats just my opinion.


----------



## stealth (Aug 2, 2009)

I think she rocks the hair cut.  The way I see it, she's like a model on a runway who has to wear an "out there" outfit that most people wouldn't wear on the street.  
She has the style confidence to pull it off and she wears it well; but I don't think it would suit many people and I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 2, 2009)

I liked bob haircut on her the best, but she definitely can rock this haircut also. Not a lot of people will look like she does with this type of hairdo.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 3, 2009)

This is not her greatest look in my opinion, but god is she hot. Look at that profile!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh no! she's such a beautiful lady but this hair 'style' is horrible! i don't like it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets hope she grows it out soonish!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

I like it. I did this to my hair in 1998.


----------

